
How Evil Is Tech? - shahryc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/20/opinion/how-evil-is-tech.html?mtrref=undefined&gwh=D817F5769B7E2A6ABF221B4784029A6A&gwt=pay&assetType=opinion
======
arca_vorago
Proprietary, closed source, centralized tech is the evil thing people
accepted, for various, often compelling reasons. FOSS decentralized tech is
the future that will free us from the dystopia.

~~~
Paianni
It's not really a dystopia if we can already free ourselves from blobware
(well, with old enough processors that is).

~~~
arca_vorago
Can is different from will. Its why I say its a brave new world, until you
resist, then its 1984.

~~~
Paianni
Not really, the flaws in our hardware may well backfire horribly on the people
who instigated them as well.

